

How Michael Slaby Utilized Technology to Win the ’08 Obama Campaign - sethkravitz
http://technori.com/2013/07/4693-michael-slaby-forever-changed-political-campaigns/

======
snori74
The problem with all of this is that it doesn't address the real issues. It's
all fun when"your man" has the technology and the money, but those are not the
things that should be driving things. The "Tea Party" was terrible in many
respects, but it was probably much more how politics should be - real people
with their own unpolished views.

~~~
wavefunction
When discussing "the Tea Party," it's important to note that while a lot of
the folks involved were individuals expressing their personal beliefs, the
spontaneous political movement was quickly corrupted by Dick Armey and
FreedomWorks.

FreedomWorks was a secretive and highly funded organization that sought to
capture the populist movement and turn it towards the establishment GOP's
goals. It's quite a sordid tale, but check these articles out for some
context:

[http://rightweb.irc-online.org/profile/FreedomWorks](http://rightweb.irc-
online.org/profile/FreedomWorks)

[http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2012/12/dick-armey-
lea...](http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2012/12/dick-armey-leads-armed-
coup-tea-party-group-gets-bought-8-million)

------
ChikkaChiChi
Post hoc ergo proctor hoc.

The campaign was not won by technology or lack thereof the opposition.

